# Our friends have lost their freedom



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Canada bans assault-style weapons after mass shooting


 https://www.valleynewslive.com/conte...ZS5Wz06Ek-JAhE
Sorry for your loss Canuck. If they get by with this they will come for more. We have turned to pansies in the United States too. The AR owners with man buns and big mouths will not back up their rhetoric.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman your link did not work for me but I hear what your are saying. I do not fear logical gun controls, as long as the government gets it right. Automatic weapons, huge banana clips, etc. etc. most sportsmen can do without if the laws were logical. Here in Canada they don't get it right. For example a Ruger Mini-14 is included as "military style assault weapon" when most Canadians view it as an important part of their bush survival kit. Government took the easy way out with aboriginal people...I can not use an "assault weapon" for *any purpose* but an aboriginal person CAN use one for hunting?????
No wonder most of us will not buy in, election comes. turn the horse around in mid-stream is usually how it goes here, at least in the West.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

eace: :rock:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://www.valleynewslive.com/content/ ... z06Ek-JAhE


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sadly the fact that an AR type rifle was used in this attack is really an insignificant matter. It really wasn't instrumental. The killings took place over a 12 hr period, hardly a timeline that mandated a semi auto rifle. The shooter may have accomplished the same with a single shot rifle. it leads me to presume that the rifle of choice wasn't chosen for the abilities that are attributed to it but because it was simply what was available. Had it not been available the shooter would have just chosen something else and still accomplished his goal.. But the left doesn't understand such things..


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

These laws that get talked about or implemented are all "knee jerk" type reactions.

To touch base on the "aboriginal" people and use of guns. I was in Alaska years ago on a caribou hunt. I flew out of a small village. Anyway we had to stay one night in a hotel there. Got talking to our server and he was native. We were talking about the hunt and of course it turned into what caliber you are using. All of use had either .300 win or 7mm Rem mag. He told us that was insane to use that size caliber and it would ruin meat. he used at .223 and it was an AR style. He told us how using a 20+ capacity mag was important. Because for the subsistence living they would pile up 3-5 at a time. So needed those for follow up shots and what not.

It is just a different perspective on it all.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

This guy was able to kill people up close with his look alike RCMP vehicle and a realistic uniform. He had several weapons. He had no Possession Licence so all his guns were "illegal". Four of his five weapons were purchased in the USA and smuggled across the border. Many of the witness accounts indicate they heard single shots or several shots well spaced out. Not crazy gunfire. He had specific victims targeted and either knocked on their doors or set their houses on fire and shot people as they ran out. He shot random people he passed in between targeted victim locations. Again, Just stopped called them over and shot them. They trusted him as he was a "cop". The sad part is that they do not get any of their desired outcomes with the ban just take guns away, I mean buy guns from legal gun owners at an inflated price for sure. The money could have been spent at the border or doing investigations into illegal guns smuggling. For example any variant of the Ruger 10-22 is banned. Many of those rifles look like any other sporting weapon. Sure they can easily be tricked out to look like a more formidable weapon. Like I said, I, and many Canadians have no problem with safe storage laws, regulated clip sizes and possibly even banning of certain specific weapons. But if the government thinks they can take advantage of the times we are in and the rush of emotion after the shooting, they will soon run into a lot of opposition to the approach they are taking.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

Exactly what you stated. THEY WERE ILLEGAL GUNS.... so no amount of new LAWS would have prevented this at all.

I remember when the "registration" law became into affect in Canada. I was talking with the farmers about it. The ones land I used to go duck hunting on. Anyways they all hated it. Many had a .22 rifle or pistol or a little bigger caliber rifle for coyotes or deer hunting and that was about it. They looked at the .22 as a farm tool that they use to shoot skunks with that are in the farm yard. Or racoons around the corn bins. Yet now they have to register them. So one of the farmers told me that they should come and register the pitch forks too... because the weapons were a tool.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes the Gun Registration was dumb. That is why we scrapped it a while back. Although the database must exist somewhere.

Back when the government implemented it I had a bunch of relatives who had guns but did not hunt anymore. They were calling asking me to take them as the whole thing was too much for them to deal with. Some I gave back when people came to their senses. Got a few nice guns out of it though!


----------

